# Pot Roast



## lyndalou (Dec 3, 2004)

I am having friends for a casual  meal on Monday night. I have been having them over for the past few years for a pre holiday get together   We all travel to family for Christmas, so this gives us a chance for our gift exchange and to wish each other well.

I am thinking of making a crock pot pot roast. If I can't get a chuck roast, would you recommend top round or bottom round as a substitute? 
Along with the usual potatoes, onions, and carrots, I'll do a side of green beans with almonds .  Mundane, I know, but it frees me up for the evening and they all love comfort food.

Thanks in advance for suggestions.


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2004)

It really doesn't matter what you get if you are doing it in the crock pot. It will all be yummy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 5, 2004)

The top round is definitely more tender than is the bottom round.  You could also use a blade roast, Egnlish cut, London Broil, or something from the sirloin area.  Brisket is also a good choice for a slow cooker.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 5, 2004)

I tell ya.  My experience with any kind of round has not been good.  Stick with chuck or cross rib roasts.  Chuck is still the best, though.  Most flavorful.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks, guys. My hubby is really looking forward to this meal, so I don't want to disappoint him with tough meat.


----------

